# Faint positive at 31 days into cycle questions



## voicegrrl (Aug 17, 2007)

Didn't expect to be back around here! I have 4 children, middle ones are fraternal twins, all girls. I've only had 2 cycles since my fertility came back a couple of months ago. I'm still frequently nursing my 18 month old. I've always had very, very early bright positive tests with the others, especially the twins but I'm already a couple of days late and the tests are still faint. I'm also vegan for the first time ever so I don't know if that would affect the hormone levels in my body but I'm wondering if anyone knows why the tests would be faint at this point when I know conception would have been over 2 weeks ago. Not enough hormones to support a pregnancy?

The weird thing that happened was Monday a week ago I was doubled over in pain for a couple of hours. Like on the sofa, couldn't walk with pain from my pubic bone that spread through my entire pelvic floor. Assumed it was a sudden UTI and treated naturally for that even though the home UTI test was negative. I still had a lot of pressure for the next couple of days then everything was fine. Anyone else experience anything like any of this!?! Thanks for your answers!


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

Perhaps another test will be darker. Wait a few days and test again. Or try a digital.


----------



## CrunchyChristianMama (Dec 5, 2008)

Are you sure of your O date? It could be that since you just got your cycle back, that your O date is not when it used to be. If so, the light test could be the result of not being as far along as you think you are.


----------



## party_of_seven (May 10, 2004)

I hope the tests get darker for you. Unfortunately it might be a chemical pregnancy. Sometimes it takes a few cycles for your hormone levels to get to where they need to be to support a pregnancy. When I am nursing I have very low progesterone levels even after my cycles return. I have had chemical pregnancies because of it. I hope that's not the case for you, but you should prepare yourself for the possibility.


----------



## megviolet (Feb 6, 2007)

My guess would be that since you just recently got your cycle back, and are breastfeeding, that you're cycles are longer and your testing earlier so it's fainter.... i'd test again in 2 days, with morning pee.

tentative CONGRATS!


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

Do keep in mind that hpt varry in sensitivity from batch to batch, and even test to test.

I wouldn't use them to tell how pregnant you are, just if you are.

Colour is a positive! Congratulations.


----------



## voicegrrl (Aug 17, 2007)

Party of 7 you were right, turned out to be chemical. I've had them before too. This time the test was brighter than usual but already fading by the next day. I'm bleeding now. Oh well. Baby is just nursing too much at night for my hormones to support anything. Thanks for all the answers guys


----------

